

Too few pages indexed by ggl. why? - bee

Hello, I have a question.<p>I have a website, and I submitted a sitemap in google webmaster tools, with about 10k pages. But only around 2k (around 20%) are in google index. Any ideas how to get indexed more pages?<p>I have the exact same script on another website, and around of 80% pages are in google index.<p>I don't know what's the difference... any ideas?
======
michael_dorfman
I've got the same problem, and I am told that the problem is due to a lack of
links to the pages in question. Simply being in the Sitemap is not by itself
sufficient to guarantee a page appearing in Google.

So: make sure that the pages that _are_ listed link to the ones that _aren't_
, so some PageRank trickles down.

~~~
bee
Thanks, but the point is I have the same script installed on another website
that has 80% pages in index...

~~~
JoachimSchipper
That site probably has a higher PageRank.

~~~
bee
Is curious, I've launched it after the one with few indexed pages :)

------
iwr
A site with a sitemap, but nothing else (already ranked) linking to it would
probably not get indexed.

~~~
bee
that must be it I guess, should get more links, even the links are on the
index and not inner pages

